# concealed carry while working



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm new to the trade and I'm sure some unique considerations come up while carrying in this line of work. What are they, and what have your solutions been?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

What do you mean by "unique"?...If you want to carry your gun and have a permit for it then great...I cant wear a gat whiling im working...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

leave the gun in your truck tool box. if you are such a wuss you have to carry a gun while on a construction site, do something else. deliver pizzas or somethin.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It's probably not a good idea to carry a gun while you are working and most likely the people running the site would not allow it. I am all for the concealed carry laws and if I felt a genuine threat to my life I'd wear mine in a heartbeat.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> ..... deliver pizzas or somethin.




Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Take a broken Makita cordless and gut it. Split it down the middle and stick some foam (and a pistola) in it. Wear it like a normal cordless in a holster. Practice taking it out.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

danickstr said:


> Take a broken Makita cordless and gut it. Split it down the middle and stick some foam (and a pistola) in it. Wear it like a normal cordless in a holster. Practice taking it out.


It won't work without a battery...would it?:blink:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

I worked for a shop once that had a JW who refused to wear bags and would always be asking for wirenuts, or a to borrow a tool etc. Another Journeyman chewed him out about it and then he explained that he couldn't wear toolbags because of the 9mm on his lower back......he was let go the next day....a weapon in your vehicle is one thing, but on the jobsite I don't see it ever being needed, on top of the fact that you are on private property, I assume most GC's have rules against firearms being allowed on the job along with illegal drugs....imagine what osha would do if it accidentally discharged!...besides, on any given job there are multiple weapons within arms length if needed.......


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I worked for a shop once that had a JW who refused to wear bags and would always be asking for wirenuts, or a to borrow a tool etc. Another Journeyman chewed him out about it and then he explained that he couldn't wear toolbags because of the 9mm on his lower back......he was let go the next day....a weapon in your vehicle is one thing, but on the jobsite I don't see it ever being needed, on top of the fact that you are on private property, I assume most GC's have rules against firearms being allowed on the job along with illegal drugs....imagine what osha would do if it accidentally discharged!...besides, on any given job there are multiple weapons within arms length if needed.......


Good answer.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> leave the gun in your truck tool box. if you are such a wuss you have to carry a gun while on a construction site, do something else. deliver pizzas or somethin.


 your statement is assinine why would you care if someone has a legal gun on them unless you are a bedweter


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I worked for a shop once that had a JW who refused to wear bags and would always be asking for wirenuts, or a to borrow a tool etc. Another Journeyman chewed him out about it and then he explained that he couldn't wear toolbags because of the 9mm on his lower back......he was let go the next day....a weapon in your vehicle is one thing, but on the jobsite I don't see it ever being needed, on top of the fact that you are on private property, I assume most GC's have rules against firearms being allowed on the job along with illegal drugs....imagine what osha would do if it accidentally discharged!...besides, on any given job there are multiple weapons within arms length if needed.......


 bedwetter


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ampman said:


> your statement is assinine why would you care if someone has a legal gun on them unless you are a bedweter


first of all, bedwetter has two t's.

second, there are plenty of "weapons of opportunity" on a job, the last thing anyone needs is some dumb ***** accidently firing his pea shooter, or worse, getting his panties in a bunch and firing it on purpose. I sure as hell wouldn't allow anyone working for me to be wearing a firearm while working, I don't care who authorized them to carry it - I didn't. And it's not cause I'm scared of their little rinky dink guns.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> first of all, bedwetter has two t's.
> 
> second, there are plenty of "weapons of opportunity" on a job, the last thing anyone needs is some dumb ***** accidently firing his pea shooter, or worse, getting his panties in a bunch and firing it on purpose. I sure as hell wouldn't allow anyone working for me to be wearing a firearm while working, I don't care who authorized them to carry it - I didn't. And it's not cause I'm scared of their little rinky dink guns.


 yet another assinine bedwetter statment


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

"bedwetter"...thats a little ridiculous. It's his opinion...I could care less if someone had a gun on them at work...I think I should be ablr to carry a gun everywhere(except bars-maybe)...


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

wildleg said:


> second, there are plenty of "weapons of opportunity" on a job


Which is exactly why I would *NEVER* be without my sidearm.

It's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> "bedwetter"...thats a little ridiculous. It's his opinion...I could care less if someone had a gun on them at work...I think I should be ablr to carry a gun everywhere(except bars-maybe)...


 true, but notice when someone asked about it his only recource was to start calling names and correct my spelling


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You would be fired here, everyone has signed a no weapons policy.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ok, tough guy. why don't you tell us about the "last time you needed" the gun on a jobsite ?


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

wildleg said:


> ok, tough guy. why don't you tell us about the "last time you needed" the gun on a jobsite ?


I don't know who this is directed to, but I have a question for you. When was the last time you needed your seatbelt? Your fire extinguisher? Your smoke detector? Your PPE? 

I've never actually needed any of them- yet. Hopefully I never will, but it's best to be prepared. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.

A jobsite is no safer an environment than anywhere else. Hell, it could be worse with the attitudes of some of those guys. It wasn't very long ago that I saw a laborer hit a mason with a shovel, the laborer went to jail and the mason went into a comma. Someone comes after me with a shovel, I have a better chance of keeping alive and feeding my family instead of them feeding me thru a straw.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> ok, tough guy. why don't you tell us about the "last time you needed" the gun on a jobsite ?


 here you go again with the name calling "tough guy" its not about the last time you needed a gun its about the first time you need a gun


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> ok, tough guy. why don't you tell us about the "last time you needed" the gun on a jobsite ?


Sure....... as soon as someone will tell me exactly when I _will_ need one.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You would be fired here, everyone has signed a no weapons policy.


 this is fine if i signed a paper i would not carry on a job i would not do so


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I carry a gun to work every day. My slice of cheese is bigger than everyone else's these days.:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

What happened to the good old day when two guys would roll around in the dirt and then go buy each other a beer?

I can't think of a reason to have a gun at work, and I think most employers would have a big problem with it. Your employers insurance would likely get cancelled if they found out that they allowed such a thing.

If you want to keep a gun at home, I think that's great. If you want to carry one in the car, fine by me. 
But if you can't go to work without a piece, then that makes you a sissy bedwetter.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm all for the right to bear arms. I own several guns. But I see absolutely no valid reason to carry on a job site. I've seen too many guys get raging mad and go toe-to-toe at work, and the absolute last thing that type of situation needs is one of them carrying a gun. 

I love the idea that most guys won't wear the proper PPE to protect them from the real dangers of shock or arc-flash, but then you'll get guys trying to carry guns to protect them against against some imagined possibility of a terrorist at work. 

-John


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> What happened to the good old day when two guys would roll around in the dirt and then go buy each other a beer?
> 
> I can't think of a reason to have a gun at work, and I think most employers would have a big problem with it. Your employers insurance would likely get cancelled if they found out that they allowed such a thing.
> 
> ...


Why do you think work, especially in our field where we are in different places with various people everyday, is any safer than at home or in the car?

I feel 8+ hours a day out in the field is more dangerous than my well secured and protected house or my mobile vehicle.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> It wasn't very long ago that I saw a laborer hit a mason with a shovel, the laborer went to jail and the mason went into a comma. Someone comes after me with a shovel, I have a better chance of keeping alive and feeding my family instead of them feeding me thru a straw.


 Truth be known, a gun probably wouldn't help you in this situation. If the guy didn't have time to put up his arms and block it then what makes you think you are going to have time to pull a gun?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> What happened to the good old day when two guys would roll around in the dirt and then go buy each other a beer?
> 
> I can't think of a reason to have a gun at work, and I think most employers would have a big problem with it. Your employers insurance would likely get cancelled if they found out that they allowed such a thing.
> 
> ...


 again someone who does not agree starts calling names i dont have the right to make you carry so why shoud you say i cant


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't own a gun don't want to own a gun but I do not have a problem with those that do. However I do not think a gun in the work place is appropriate concealed carry or not.
Just not a good practice.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Truth be known, a gun probably wouldn't help you in this situation.


You don't know that. I can give examples of seatbelts not helping or even hurting, but that doesn't negate their effectiveness. Each situation is different, so why not be prepared?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Don't own a gun don't want to own a gun but I do not have a problem with those that do. However I do not think a gun in the work place is approbate concealed carry or not.
> Just not a good practice.


 why not


----------



## katoomrp (Dec 5, 2009)

Wearing a bullet proof vest and carrying a weapon seems appealing to me seeing how alot of my work is in Camden NJ,with a #1 crime rate in the country.We have already had one instance where a group of carpenters where held at gun point walking out to there trucks at lunchtime.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

ampman said:


> why not


For some reason some people think that out in the real world is all safe and dandy while your house or car are evil pits of doom. I find the exact opposite to be true.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I like Ted Nugent's take on gun control...


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

I've had to go do some service calls in less than great neighborhoods. Wouldn't have minded having something on me.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Why do you think work, especially in our field where we are in different places with various people everyday, is any safer than at home or in the car?
> 
> I feel 8+ hours a day out in the field is more dangerous than my well secured and protected house or my mobile vehicle.


 How many fights/ tight situations have you had on a jobsite?
I've seen a few screaming matches even a fist fight once or twice. 
How often do you hear on the news do you hear about jobsite violence?

It may be different where you are, I don't know. But to me it seems like you are a little over the top paranoid.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't carry a gun just so I can kill people.
I carry a gun to keep from being killed.

I don't carry a gun to scare people.
I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place.

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid.
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil.
I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the world. 

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government.
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry.
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life hating myself for failing to be prepared. 

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone.
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy.
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a cowboy. 

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man.
I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the ones they love. 

I don't carry a gun because I_ feel_ inadequate.
I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I _am_ inadequate. 

I don't carry a gun because I love it.
I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful to me. 

Police protection is an oxymoron. 
Free citizens must protect themselves. 

Police do not protect you from crime, they just investigate the crime after it happens and then let my family clean up the mess. 

A man with a gun is a citizen.
A man without a gun is a subject.


Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to take an ass whoopin'.....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Geoff C said:


> I've had to go do some service calls in less than great neighborhoods. Wouldn't have minded having something on me.


 i have to but i did have somthing on me


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> How many fights/ tight situations have you had on a jobsite?


 Myself? None, I try to avoid those situations.


> I've seen a few screaming matches even a fist fight once or twice.


 I've seen MANY fights, many of them ending pretty badly.


> How often do you hear on the news do you hear about jobsite violence?


 I honestly don't watch much news.


> It may be different where you are, I don't know. But to me it seems like you are a little over the top paranoid.


I'll ask again, am I paranoid for wearing a seatbelt? Having operable smoke detectors? Using PPE? Wearing a hardhat? Owning a fire extinguisher?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> You don't know that. I can give examples of seatbelts not helping or even hurting, but that doesn't negate their effectiveness. Each situation is different, so why not be prepared?


 You're right, I don't know this. What I do know is a shovel is a very good weapon, if the other party isn't expexting it. If they are expecting it then it is slow to swing and you have a lot of reaction time.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

ampman said:


> again someone who does not agree starts calling names i dont have the right to make you carry so why shoud you say i cant


I'm pretty positive you rolled up in here throwing names around....the original poster was asking what we thought would be the drawbacks to carrying a firearm on different jobsites....IMO regardless of whether a guy was coming after you with a shovel or just threatening you, if you shoot to maim or to kill, you could pretty much bet on prison time for carrying a firearm onto a private property be it a service call to a residence, or a high rise downtown....Like I said keep one in your rig if you feel the need, but be aware of what laws you are breaking if carrying into a business...if you actually own a concealed permit you should already be aware of what is required of you...no one is telling you that you don't have a choice to carry, go for it, but make sure you know what is at stake if you are gonna pull it....my Linemans make for a good equalizer on the jobsite, but if I was truly worried I think I'd carry a something like bears spray before I concealed a handgun....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> You're right, I don't know this. What I do know is a shovel is a very good weapon, if the other party isn't expexting it. If they are expecting it then it is slow to swing and you have a lot of reaction time.


 this makes no sense


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> You're right, I don't know this. What I do know is a shovel is a very good weapon, if the other party isn't expexting it. If they are expecting it then it is slow to swing and you have a lot of reaction time.


You could Monday morning quarterback it all you want. I'm sure your KungFu could take out an angry jacked construction worker viciously swinging a shovel at you. But I would still rather be prepared, for any situation.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Every state has different laws on guns...you cant even posess a gun in NYC , here no big deal...New York equal felony New Orleans no big deal...How can you say you are guranteed prison time if you shoot someone?...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I'm pretty positive you rolled up in here throwing names around....the original poster was asking what we thought would be the drawbacks to carrying a firearm on different jobsites....IMO regardless of whether a guy was coming after you with a shovel or just threatening you, if you shoot to maim or to kill, you could pretty much bet on prison time for carrying a firearm onto a private property be it a service call to a residence, or a high rise downtown....Like I said keep one in your rig if you feel the need, but be aware of what laws you are breaking if carrying into a business...if you actually own a concealed permit you should already be aware of what is required of you...no one is telling you that you don't have a choice to carry, go for it, but make sure you know what is at stake if you are gonna pull it....my Linemans make for a good equalizer on the jobsite, but if I was truly worried I think I'd carry a something like bears spray before I concealed a handgun....


 i would rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> I've seen MANY fights, many of them ending pretty badly.


 Out of the number of fights you've seen, how many times has one of the people ended up dead? Try adding a gun to those same fights and see how it turns out. 

I've lived and worked in rough areas all my life. I've been in my share of fights. I've never once, not once, been in a situation that would've been improved by me carrying a gun.

-John


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Myself? None, I try to avoid those situations.
> I've seen MANY fights, many of them ending pretty badly. I honestly don't watch much news.
> 
> I'll ask again, am I paranoid for wearing a seatbelt? Having operable smoke detectors? Using PPE? Wearing a hardhat? Owning a fire extinguisher?


 I'm sure we all know someone that has been in an auto accident, I'm also sure we all know someone that has had a fire and I'm also sure we all know someone that has had something dropped on them. 

But how many people do you know that have needed a gun at work?

Like I said, it may be different where you are but I have never known anyone that needed one while on a jobsite. Have you?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Riiiiiiiiight.


F'n A! Good for him, blow that scumbag away; more guns equals less crime, FACT.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> you could pretty much bet on prison time for carrying a firearm onto a private property be it a service call to a residence, or a high rise downtown


 Does your state have laws against bringing a CCW onto private property? Mine doesn't, I wasn't aware of any other state that gave prison time for a legal CCW bringing his sidearm onto private property, even if posted. Usually the worst I've seen is a fine and community service.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

ampman said:


> i would rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6


I agree...You also have to realize that people from other parts of the country are brainwashed to believe that guns are bad...Only the "bad guy" carries a weapon in school zones , bars , etc... The rest of the civilized world obeys the rules...

I love Floridas permit process...my friend said he got his while he waited..


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I'm sure we all know someone that has been in an auto accident, I'm also sure we all know someone that has had a fire and I'm also sure we all know someone that has had something dropped on them.
> 
> But how many people do you know that have needed a gun at work?


 I do, I posted about him earlier. There are MANY people who have successfully used their CCW to defend their lives, whether it be while they are working, playing, or just walking down the street (which I do while "at work" as well..


> Like I said, it may be different where you are but I have never known anyone that needed one while on a jobsite. Have you?


I've said, it many times, YES. Other people have as well.

You still won't explain why you think "work" is any safer than any other time of your life.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

wildleg said:


> ok, tough guy. why don't you tell us about the "last time you needed" the gun on a jobsite ?


like condoms, better to have it when you need it than not have it; granted, leave it in the truck; unless you are being hunted by the mob or something, it is pointless.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Big John said:


> Out of the number of fights you've seen, how many times has one of the people ended up dead? Try adding a gun to those same fights and see how it turns out.


 As I said earlier, I saw one man who found himself in a comma. 


> I've lived and worked in rough areas all my life. I've been in my share of fights. I've never once, not once, been in a situation that would've been improved by me carrying a gun.
> 
> -John


 I could say the same thing, I HAVE said the same thing about seatbelts, fire alarms, smoke detectors, hard hats, PPE, etc. etc. etc. etc.

Just because I haven't found myself in that situation yet, doesn't mean that I shouldn't prepare for it, correct? Or should I not wear my seatbelt because I have never needed it before?


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting. I was not expecting such a strong anti-gun sentiment among tradesmen. Disappointing. I have much to learn.

The level of threat I feel in a situation has nothing to do with whether or not I carry. My decision to begin carrying one was a moral and ethical one, so it wouldn't change according to the situation. I carry because I feel my personal safety is my responsibility first and foremost, not the police's or anybody else's.

As far as the concern about jobsite fights escalating into gun violence goes, if two idiots are screaming and scrapping with each other, it's a pretty good indicator they're not carrying, because people who carry can't engage in such nonsense. When I first began carrying I saw two men fighting in a road rage incident. My first reaction was, "They aren't carrying." As the saying goes, "An armed society is a polite society."

Some do carry irresponsibly, but they are small in number when compared to the countless people who carry safely and without incident, every day. When I began carrying I was pleasantly surprised by the sheer number of people that carry. I would be surprised if those of you who are opposed to your coworkers carrying had never worked with someone who carries. Believe it or not, open carry is legal in most states.

As for the JW who couldn't do the work expected of him and then used his gun as an excuse, he obviously should have been fired. He was being paid to do a job, and he failed to do it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

2nd amendment...boooooom


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I agree...You also have to realize that people from other parts of the country are brainwashed to believe that guns are bad...Only the "bad guy" carries a weapon in school zones , bars , etc... The rest of the civilized world obeys the rules...
> 
> I love Floridas permit process...my friend said he got his while he waited..


 it does take longer than that


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

dude, I can assure you we are all pro gun, but why wear one while wiring up something or running pipe? A sheetrocker going to mug you? It's ludicrous.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Does your state have laws against bringing a CCW onto private property? Mine doesn't, I wasn't aware of any other state that gave prison time for a legal CCW bringing his sidearm onto private property, even if posted. Usually the worst I've seen is a fine and community service.


You cut off the first section of that statement where I said if you shoot to maim or kill.... I don't own a concealed permit so I don't know the laws in Idaho or other states regarding them, it's just my opinion....I am not advocating gun control blah blah blah, I guess I'm just saying don't be surprised if you get no sympathy if a guy happens to rush you with a shovel and you shoot him in the face on a jobsite....now if you run into ampman and he pulls his gun first then you may have a case....:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

ampman said:


> it does take longer than that


I know...He just said he got it really quick:thumbsup:


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> dude, I can assure you we are all pro gun, but why wear one while wiring up something or running pipe? A sheetrocker going to mug you? It's ludicrous.


Why wouldn't you wear one? What is ludicrous about being prepared? How is being at work any safer than anything else you do in life? And finally, how would a firearm help you when it's back in your car? Are you worried about pirates pushing your car off the highway and taking your booty? Driving home is actually one of the safer things I do during the day (but I still wear my seatbelt just in case...)


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> dude, I can assure you we are all pro gun, but why wear one while wiring up something or running pipe? A sheetrocker going to mug you? It's ludicrous.


 why do you care hes not telling you to carry why tell him not to


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> You cut off the first section of that statement where I said if you shoot to maim or kill....


 Because it was a different topic. The fine and community service is the same whether you use your firearm or not. You will NOT receive a higher sentence for using your firearm in a "posted" establishment.


> I don't own a concealed permit so I don't know the laws in Idaho or other states regarding them, it's just my opinion


 Laws are pretty clear, they are not based on opinions.


> I guess I'm just saying don't be surprised if you get no sympathy if a guy happens to rush you with a shovel and you shoot him in the face on a jobsite


 I'm not looking for sympathy, I am looking to *LIVE*


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ampman said:


> why do you care hes not telling you to carry why tell him not to


awesome, now you have turned this into a 300 post gun/anti gun thread.
So this is the "old west" where everyone who wants to wear a gun to work should be able to? That's a bit much, really, ain't it?


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ted Nugent explains this clearly in this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QjEL0uUgo


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

When I working on mountain tops hours from the nearest paved road I have a Glock 20 on my hip. If I am working in town I don't carry. 
I have been working on my Super Blackhawk, zeroed it in at at 300 yards last weekend. A little big for concealed carry though.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> awesome, now you have turned this into a 300 post gun/anti gun thread.
> So this is the "old west" where everyone who wants to wear a gun to work should be able to? That's a bit much, really, ain't it?


Why is it a bit much? 

Do you have a problem with everyone wearing their seatbelt into work? What about everyone wearing a hardhat at work?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> awesome, now you have turned this into a 300 post gun/anti gun thread.
> So this is the "old west" where everyone who wants to wear a gun to work should be able to? That's a bit much, really, ain't it?


 again people who dont like concealed carry either call names or use terms like "old west" your reply is a bit much


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> As I said earlier, I saw one man who found himself in a comma.
> I could say the same thing, I HAVE said the same thing about seatbelts, fire alarms, smoke detectors, hard hats, PPE, etc. etc. etc. etc.
> Just because I haven't found myself in that situation yet, doesn't mean that I shouldn't prepare for it, correct? Or should I not wear my seatbelt because I have never needed it before?


Your smoke detector is never gonna kill someone. I don't want to be around someone carrying on a job site because we both know that when it gets down to the wire, and adrenaline is flowing, reasonableness and marksmanship both go out the window. You carrying may make you feel safer, but it puts me in jeopardy. I guess I should add a bullet-proof vest to my hard hat and fire extinguisher....

To be frank, this isn't really something you're likely to change my mind on, and I have the feeling you're in the same boat, so we'll have to agree to disagree.

-John


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I wonder if my close rate would go up or down carrying a gun? 


Guns are for Pu**ies
edited

guns ON THE JOBSITE are for Pu**ies


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Carry everywhere and anytime. Just be discrete. That is what I believe. If you are on the jobsite and wearing a t shirt that woud make concealment difficult, keep it in the bottom of your tool bag. As far as not being allowed to carry on the job site, just don't get caught. If you ever have a legitimate need to pump a few rounds into someone, they may fire you , but you can survive.

If you have someone on the job that is busting your chops, DO NOT pull out your piece and shoot them right there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Better to be judged by twelve than be carried by six.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I am all for concealed carry, but I think there are some places that guns don't belong. Work just happens to be one of them. On a jobsite tempers flare sometimes and I can't think of one example of where a gun would help.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

gold said:


> I wonder if my close rate would go up or down carrying a gun?
> 
> 
> Guns are for Pu**ies


 see what i mean all you can do is call names


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Better to be judged by twelve than be carried by six.


 i allready beat you to that


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Big John said:


> Your smoke detector is never gonna kill someone.


 Yes, but it might save someone, just like my firearm.



> I don't want to be around someone carrying on a job site because we both know that when it gets down to the wire, and adrenaline is flowing, reasonableness and marksmanship both go out the window.


 Maybe for you, but not for everyone. Just because you can't handle it, it doesn't mean that others shouldn't protect themselves. 


> You carrying may make you feel safer, but it puts me in jeopardy.


 It only puts you in jeopardy if you threaten my life. Other than that, MY firearm makes YOU safer.



> I guess I should add a bullet-proof vest to my hard hat and fire extinguisher....


 Depending on the area, I'd say go for it.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

i love this! this is as heated as the union/non union threads

do union guys carry guns?

what about merit shop guys?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

gold said:


> I wonder if my close rate would go up or down carrying a gun?
> 
> 
> Guns are for Pu**ies
> ...


 
Maybe. BUt if I run into Mike Tyson in a back alley some where, I'll feel much better holding my .45:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I am all for concealed carry, but I think there are some places that guns don't belong. Work just happens to be one of them. On a jobsite tempers flare sometimes and I can't think of one example of where a gun would help.


 

I can, if someone was beatin' hell out of me. I'd sure be glad i had mine.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Yes, but it might save someone, just like my firearm.
> 
> Maybe for you, but not for everyone. Just because you can't handle it, it doesn't mean that others shouldn't protect themselves.
> It only puts you in jeopardy if you threaten my life. Other than that, MY firearm makes YOU safer.
> ...


 very good points:thumbsup:


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I am all for concealed carry, but I think there are some places that guns don't belong. Work just happens to be one of them. On a jobsite tempers flare sometimes and I can't think of one example of where a gun would help.


I've asked you this question so many times, but you just won't answer...

Why is "work" any different than any other time? Why shouldn't you protect yourself at work, but you should when you are outside of work??

Do tempers not flare when you aren't working?


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

This could go on forever, no one is going to change anyone else's mind.

In closing, I prepare myself for the worst. I make sure my smoke detector's are working, I keep a storage of water in the basement, I wear my seatbelt, I carry a CCW. My hope is that I'll never need any of these things, but I realistically believe that they will help me stay safe and live longer. 

Work is actually one of the more dangerous places I go on a normal basis, whether it be walking down the city street with my tools, going to the supply house with possible cash in hand, or on the jobsite with a bunch of tough guys with tempers, I find it no less dangerous than anywhere else. I see no reason why I wouldn't carry when working. If carrying is uncomfortable for you, you simply haven't found the correct handgun/holster/position trifecta for yourself.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hell,
I think they oughta assign everyone over the age of 18 a handgun when they board a commercial airliner.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

jsb said:


> i love this! this is as heated as the union/non union threads
> 
> do union guys carry guns?
> 
> what about merit shop guys?


Jman dont Gman do:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Why is it a bit much?
> 
> Do you have a problem with everyone wearing their seatbelt into work? What about everyone wearing a hardhat at work?


Is this really how you argue/debate?
Seat belts can't kill.
Hardhats either.
You logic needs work.
I'm okay with guns in the workplace, but construction jobs really aren't one of them.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> Hell,
> I think they oughta assign everyone over the age of 18 a handgun when they board a commercial airliner.


Please shut your mouth....don't be ridiculous.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

:laughing:


jsb said:


> i love this! this is as heated as the union/non union threads
> 
> do union guys carry guns?
> 
> what about merit shop guys?


 union guys by their nature don't like guns :laughing:


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Is this really how you argue/debate?
> Seat belts can't kill.
> Hardhats either.


 exactly, which is why you need a firearm to defend yourself, using a hardhat or seatbelt to defend yourself just isn't very intelligent :whistling2:


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

For those that feel people shouldn't carry on a jobsite:

Do you feel there are places where the police shouldn't carry?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are those who install receptacles ground up more likely to carry? :whistling2:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Because it was a different topic. The fine and community service is the same whether you use your firearm or not. You will NOT receive a higher sentence for using your firearm in a "posted" establishment.
> Laws are pretty clear, they are not based on opinions.
> I'm not looking for sympathy, I am looking to *LIVE*


* May I carry a concealed weapon in private businesses that are open to the public? *
Yes, unless the private business, which is open to the public forbids carrying weapons on the business premises. Private businesses are within their rights to prohibit weapons on their property. 



So I googled the FAQ's for my state and I guess it would come down to what each state allows and ultimately what the GC has stated in their jobsite requirements. I believe every one has the right to defend themselves and their family, I am just trying to look at it in a realistic way as to what would happen if the situation came up and a person was actually killed in a dispute on a jobsite...in actuallity as soon as a firearm is flashed the chances are pretty good that the other guy is gonna back down, I know I would...but that doesn't mean that it would end there...especially if OSHA got wind of it....I mean I can't even leave any empty strip of hilti shot on the ground without fear of a 10k fine...
​


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> This could go on forever, no one is going to change anyone else's mind.
> 
> In closing, I prepare myself for the worst. I make sure my smoke detector's are working, I keep a storage of water in the basement, I wear my seatbelt, I carry a CCW. My hope is that I'll never need any of these things, but I realistically believe that they will help me stay safe and live longer.
> 
> Work is actually one of the more dangerous places I go on a normal basis, whether it be walking down the city street with my tools, going to the supply house with possible cash in hand, or on the jobsite with a bunch of tough guys with tempers, I find it no less dangerous than anywhere else. I see no reason why I wouldn't carry when working. If carrying is uncomfortable for you, you simply haven't found the correct handgun/holster/position trifecta for yourself.


 

GOOD thinking on the water. The only water most people have stored is in their toilet tank! I store water two and I'm going to put in a hand drivven well with a hand pump. Good evening Clarice.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

4444 said:


> For those that feel people shouldn't carry on a jobsite:
> 
> Do you feel there are places where the police shouldn't carry?


Oh course not...police are trained proffessional...all you need is a high school diploma and a heart beat:whistling2:


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> * May I carry a concealed weapon in private businesses that are open to the public? *Yes, unless the private business, which is open to the public forbids carrying weapons on the business premises. Private businesses are within their rights to prohibit weapons on their property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point is simply that carrying a firearm into an establishment that is "posted" no firearms is at max a fine and community service, no prison time. That doesn't change if you justifiably had to use your firearm in that establishment.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

ampman said:


> :laughing:
> union guys by their nature don't like guns :laughing:


Actually my local is having a drawing for a different rifle to be given away every day in the month of July......


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

To loop back to the topic at hand. For those that carry: are there any significant changes you make to your carry configuration while you are at work. PM me if you aren't comfortable answering publicly.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Please shut your mouth....don't be ridiculous.


 
I'm not kidding.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> GOOD thinking on the water. The only water most people have stored is in their toilet tank! I store water two and I'm going to put in a hand drivven well with a hand pump. Good evening Clarice.


I use 55 gallon drums that once held syrup that I get from a local place. Make sure to use the correct amount of bleach.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Actually my local is having a drawing for a different rifle to be given away every day in the month of July......


 just not on the job right


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> My point is simply that carrying a firearm into an establishment that is "posted" no firearms is at max a fine and community service, no prison time. That doesn't change if you justifiably had to use your firearm in that establishment.


 
How are they going to find out. Keep it concealed.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

4444 said:


> To loop back to the topic at hand. For those that carry: are there any significant changes you make to your carry configuration while you are at work. PM me if you aren't comfortable answering publicly.


I've never carried "Mexican Style" to work.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

ampman said:


> just not on the job right


That is correct why do you work for a shop handing them out on site?....


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

4444 said:


> To loop back to the topic at hand. For those that carry: are there any significant changes you make to your carry configuration while you are at work. PM me if you aren't comfortable answering publicly.


yeah, I don't wear mine on construction sites!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> That is correct why do you work for a shop handing them out on site?....


 now that would be cool:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> GOOD thinking on the water. The only water most people have stored is in their toilet tank! I store water two and I'm going to put in a hand drivven well with a hand pump. Good evening Clarice.


 

too not two oops


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah, I don't wear mine on construction sites!


You really shouldn't advertise that.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

not to highjack this thread but i'am going to bed ? who carries when you go to bed


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Oh course not...police are trained proffessional...all you need is a high school diploma and a heart beat:whistling2:


 

Police make mistakes all the time. I almost got shot by a cop one night. He did not understand and thought I pulled a gun on him.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> You really shouldn't advertise that.


Nice attachment,really.
I gotta say though, what the hell do you worry about with 100 other guys on a construction site around you, most wearing tools or not very far from tools? Is the local crack head gonna come in there and rob you? I can see wearing it around gas stations, strip malls, whatever...there is that off chance of that certain sheetrocker going "postal" I guess but...I just can't see it, and I am all for gun rights. It's a common sense thing.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> Police make mistakes all the time. I almost got shot by a cop one night. He did not understand and thought I pulled a gun on him.


no chit..i hate cops


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

ampman said:


> not to highjack this thread but i'am going to bed ? who carries when you go to bed


Holster behind the headboard.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> It only puts you in jeopardy if you threaten my life. Other than that, MY firearm makes YOU safer.


As you've pointed out, safety is a personal responsibility. I don't want someone carrying on the job because they believe it keeps me safer. My safety is not your concern. I've never once been in a rough situation where I would've been happy if the guy next to me pulled out a gun to "defend me".


> Just because you can't handle it, it doesn't mean that others shouldn't protect themselves.


 Ignoring that veiled insult, we both know that when you put people in a situation where people have a lot of adrenaline flowing MOST people can't handle it. I don't want to get shot because it turns out the guy installing a light fixture next to me was one of those people.

-John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> no chit..i hate cops


Until you need one right?
If I could make a decent wage as a cop I'd be one, but $15 bucks an hour don't cut it for taking a bullet from some low life.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Nice attachment,really.
> I gotta say though, what the hell do you worry about with 100 other guys on a construction site around you, most wearing tools or not very far from tools?


 First of all, I am not "worried", I am not paranoid all day, I am simply prepared. Second of all, construction is one of those trades in which criminals get into because they are generally accepted, much more than most other careers. Second, as I have explained, those construction worker tough guys with tempers have proven themselves to be dangerous thugs. Third, I am not on a construction site all day, or at all some days.


> Is the local crack head gonna come in there and rob you?


 Yes, maybe, who knows?


> I can see wearing it around gas stations, strip malls, whatever...there is that off chance of that certain sheetrocker going "postal" I guess but...I just can't see it, and I am all for gun rights. It's a common sense thing.


Exactly, and common sense tells me that there is the same risk if not more risk while at "work".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Until you need one right?
> If I could make a decent wage as a cop I'd be one, but $15 bucks an hour don't cut it for taking a bullet from some low life.


They are never there when i need one...BUT, yeah , the job isn't that appealing to normal people...only dirtbags that want to pick on people want to be cops...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> As you've pointed out, safety is a personal responsibility. I don't want someone carrying on the job because they believe it keeps me safer. My safety is not your concern. I've never once been in a rough situation where I would've been happy if the guy next to me pulled out a gun to "defend me". Ignoring that veiled insult, we both know that when you put people in a situation where people have a lot of adrenaline flowing MOST people can't handle it. I don't want to get shot because it turns out the guy installing a light fixture next to me was one of those people.
> 
> -John


 
Statistically, you are much more likely to die in a car accident than to be shot by a guy installing a light fixture.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Big John said:


> As you've pointed out, safety is a personal responsibility. I don't want someone carrying on the job because they believe it keeps me safer.


 That's fine, but it still DOES keep you safer. 



> My safety is not your concern.


 Sure it is. If I saw your car on fire with your child stuck in it, should I just walk past or should I try to help?



> I've never once been in a rough situation where I would've been happy if the guy next to me pulled out a gun to "defend me".


 I've never been in a situation in which I needed my seatbelt, or smoke detector, or fire extinguisher. Does that mean they are not effective?


> Ignoring that veiled insult, we both know that when you put people in a situation where people have a lot of adrenaline flowing MOST people can't handle it.


 I disagree. I'd rather have the tool needed to protect myself. If you can't handle it, then that shouldn't effect me.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Until you need one right?
> If I could make a decent wage as a cop I'd be one, but $15 bucks an hour don't cut it for taking a bullet from some low life.


 

"I hate guns until I need one"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

carrying a gun is a false sense of security. If you are in the wild, you need a gun. However, statistics show that carrying a gun makes you more likely to die (for reasons not clearly understood by anyone). In addition, workplaces that allow guns increase the risk. The CDC tracks death by firearms - if you are under the age of 35 the death rate by firearm is high (murder and/or suicide).

I am sure that even statistics won't change any minds here, but here are a couple links. Maybe it will change 1 person's mind.

UNC study in 2005 for workplace deaths
http://www.unc.edu/news/archives/apr05/loomis042105.html

Univ of Penn study summary - increased risk when carrying gun in Philly
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17922-carrying-a-gun-increases-risk-of-getting-shot-and-killed.html

CDC leading causes of death 
http://webappa.cdc.gov/sasweb/ncipc/leadcaus10.html (hit submit)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Statistically, you are much more likely to die in a car accident than to be shot by a guy installing a light fixture.


Because I'm often around other drivers, but almost no one I work around carries their gun. I'd like to keep those statistics that way.

-John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> They are never there when i need one...BUT, yeah , the job isn't that appealing to normal people...only dirtbags that want to pick on people want to be cops...


LOL.
Nah, I'd be like that bald dude on The Sheild, beating up low lifes, taking drug dealer's money and stuff; besides, beating up sh*theads is legal when you are a cop! Think about it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Is this 2010? Damn am I glad concealed carry is illegal here. The last thing I need is some ****** with an anger problem showing up to the site with a gun that he's legally allowed to carry.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> Statistically, you are much more likely to die in a car accident than to be shot by a guy installing a light fixture.


Can you quote your source?

:laughing::laughing:

C'mon, your MORE likely to get your a$$ kicked on a jobsite for carrying a gun. That sorta thing just says hey look at me I'm a dou**ebag. Own a gun absolutely, carry a gun sure, bring it to work tho... it isnt really a matter of weather you should be allowed to but a question of why would you. (rhetorical) I mean I'm all for lineing up at the border and poppin shots at the fence hoppers but on a construction site? Your just trolling right?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> Because I'm often around other drivers, but almost no one I work around carries their gun. I'd like to keep those statistics that way.
> 
> -John


 

You are around a lot more guns than you think. If I was working around you on a jobsite, you would never know I am armed.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> "I hate guns until I need one"


can you read? 
I love guns. I have two, a semi auto and an"assault rifle".
I believe in carrying them everywhere, except a construction site, okay? It's a safety issue..like dropping tools, a pistol will get dropped and inevitably I don't want to be standing next to you when that .38 goes off.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Is this 2010? Damn am I glad concealed carry is illegal here. The last thing I need is some ****** with an anger problem showing up to the site with a gun that he's legally allowed to carry.


 

A ****** with an anger problem will have no regard for the law.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> Sure it is. If I saw your car on fire with your child stuck in it, should I just walk past or should I try to help?


 
Really ?? HTF can you even make that comparison?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

gold said:


> Can you quote your source?
> 
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> C'mon, your MORE likely to get your a$$ kicked on a jobsite for carrying a gun. That sorta thing just says hey look at me I'm a dou**ebag. Own a gun absolutely, carry a gun sure, bring it to work tho... it isnt really a matter of weather you should be allowed to but a question of why would you. (rhetorical) I mean I'm all for lineing up at the border and poppin shots at the fence hoppers but on a construction site? Your just trolling right?


 
Yes. No one has ever been shot by a guy installing a light fixture.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

gold said:


> Can you quote your source?
> 
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> C'mon, your MORE likely to get your a$$ kicked on a jobsite for carrying a gun. That sorta thing just says hey look at me I'm a dou**ebag. Own a gun absolutely, carry a gun sure, bring it to work tho... it isnt really a matter of weather you should be allowed to but a question of why would you. (rhetorical) I mean I'm all for lineing up at the border and poppin shots at the fence hoppers but on a construction site? Your just trolling right?


Ya see , you are thinking like a sane , normal person...Of course, I shouldn't need a gun on the jobsite....But what happens when the psycho you laid off yesterday come back with one or whatever teh case is...you want to bring a pair of linemans to a gun fight?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mantis Toboggan said:


> That's fine, but it still DOES keep you safer... If I saw your car on fire with your child stuck in it, should I just walk past or should I try to help? I've never been in a situation in which I needed my seatbelt, or smoke detector, or fire extinguisher. Does that mean they are not effective? I disagree. I'd rather have the tool needed to protect myself. If you can't handle it, then that shouldn't effect me.


 If you have a fire extinguisher, you should never walk past a fire, because the extinguisher can only help put out the fire.

If you have a gun, and you walk past someone being robbed at gun point, you can turn a simple robbery into a multiple homicide.

You keep ignoring the elephant in the room with all your talk about smoke detectors: The safety devices you mention will never make a problem worse. Having someone pull their gun out in a crisis has a significant chance of making that problem worse.

You may think you're making you safer, but you're not making me safer, and that's my beef. Regardless of what you think your marksmanship skills are, I don't want to have to find out you're wrong if I'm gonna be the guy on the receiving end of the bullet.

-John


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

gold said:


> Really ?? HTF can you even make that comparison?


I wasn't comparing anything. He said that his safety wasn't my concern. So I asked him a question. I'd like to know the answer...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

gold said:


> Really ?? HTF can you even make that comparison?


 
That is a completely relevant comparison. I keep a fire extinguisher handy all the time.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Is this 2010? Damn am I glad concealed carry is illegal here. The last thing I need is some ****** with an anger problem showing up to the site with a gun that he's legally allowed to carry.


"when guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"
haven't you learned?
states with less restrictive gun laws have less incidences of crime.
that's a FACT. 
thank you to the liberal media for corrupting the nation's thought. 
this thread is about to be closed and thank you Marc/Pete/Nathan for it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> A ****** with an anger problem will have no regard for the law.


I straight up would not trust anybody carrying a gun in public to use it responsibly just "out of the good of their heart". Both gun ownership and crime are quite low here. I'm happy with that arrangement.


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jun 24, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I straight up would not trust anybody carrying a gun in public to use it responsibly just "out of the good of their heart". Both gun ownership and crime are quite low here. I'm happy with that arrangement.


Fires and car accidents are low here too, but I still use my smoke detectors and seatbelt.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I shot a guy in the foot one time.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I straight up would not trust anybody carrying a gun in public to use it responsibly just "out of the good of their heart". Both gun ownership and crime are quite low here. I'm happy with that arrangement.


Sure...until the bad guys blows your face off:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I guarantee I've worked in ****tier neighborhoods than you and not once have I needed a gun on the jobsite.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a pocket on my bags where I conceal my Ninja Throwing Stars.......


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I straight up would not trust anybody carrying a gun in public to use it responsibly just "out of the good of their heart". Both gun ownership and crime are quite low here. I'm happy with that arrangement.


well, if pot was legal here too, we'd be the same way!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I guarantee I've worked in ****tier neighborhoods than you and not once have I needed a gun on the jobsite.


Yet....You never know...Better safe than sorry?...or no?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> well, if pot was legal here too, we'd be the same way!


 

Pot IS legal here if you don't get caught.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yet....You never know...Better safe than sorry?...or no?


being alone and working in some section 8 neighborhoods that are pretty sketchy, with a van loaded with tools/equipment? I'll take it in with me, but otherwise I'm cool.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> Pot IS legal here if you don't get caught.


true but everybody needs to be smoking it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Sure...until the bad guys blows your face off:thumbsup:


Well in that case how do I know the "bad guy" isn't someone who's using their legal concealed gun?

Sure, I can sort of see the defense side of the argument, and my dad does own a rifle for home defense purposes, but I accept the highly remote risk of my "face being blown off" in exchange for fewer potential unnecessary gun-related crimes/accidents caused by irresponsible, but legal, owners of guns walking around in public who believe they're doing me and the rest of society some kind of favour. JMO, YMMV etc. 

I figured it would be self-evident that smoke detectors and seatbelts are unlike guns in that they aren't created for the express purpose of injuring or killing someone else and can't generally be misused as such.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Well in that case how do I know the "bad guy" isn't someone who's using their legal concealed gun?
> 
> Sure, I can sort of see the defense side of the argument, and my dad does own a rifle for home defense purposes, but I accept the highly remote risk of my "face being blown off" in exchange for fewer potential unnecessary gun-related crimes/accidents caused by irresponsible, but legal, owners of guns walking around in public who believe they're doing me some kind of favour. JMO, YMMV etc.
> 
> I figured it would be self-evident that smoke detectors and seatbelts are unlike guns in that they aren't created for the express purpose of injuring or killing someone else and can't generally be misused as such.


You NEVER know...thats why you should have one...


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> That is a completely relevant comparison. I keep a fire extinguisher handy all the time.


 
No it isnt fire doesnt have emotion. Its indescriminate. He used that analogy to evoke emotion (his kid burning in a car) totally out of bounds.

I agree it should be legal and is legal, so is butsecks and kiteflying and theres no place on a jobsite for any of that either!!

Kites flying, guns twirling, pants on the ground ... WTF is this trade coming to...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> being alone and working in some section 8 neighborhoods that are pretty sketchy, with a van loaded with tools/equipment? I'll take it in with me, but otherwise I'm cool.


 

I don't know how you city boys do it. I don't have any bad neighborhoods within 50 miles of me.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't know how you city boys do it. I don't have any bad neighborhoods within 50 miles of me.


Haha...when Iwent to the Bears v Saints game in Chicago in '07....I drove...talk about nothingness....arkansas and southern illinois...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

gold said:


> No it isnt fire doesnt have emotion. Its indescriminate. He used that analogy to evoke emotion (his kid burning in a car) totally out of bounds.
> 
> I agree it should be legal and is legal, so is butsecks and kiteflying and theres no place on a jobsite for any of that either!!
> 
> Kites flying, guns twirling, pants on the ground ... WTF is this trade coming to...


A fire extinguisher has no emotion either, nor does a bullet or a gun.

How can you have an opinion on guns. You have never shot anyone. I have.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Haha...when Iwent to the Bears v Saints game in Chicago in '07....I drove...talk about nothingness....arkansas and southern illinois...


 

Yes, It's peaceful. I like it. I57 seems to go on forever. Pretty flat and open from sikeston to Chicago.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't know how you city boys do it. I don't have any bad neighborhoods within 50 miles of me.


this ain't the city..downtown really aint the city...the only "city" I really think of as being a "city", is NYC: just miles of buildings and roads.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> A fire extinguisher has no emotion either, nor does a bullet or a gun.
> 
> How can you have an opinion on guns. You have never shot anyone. I have.


It isnt so much an opinion on guns as much as it is an opinion on guns on a construction site.

The guy holding the gun is drivin by emotion. A fire extinguisher isnt built to kill.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All 3,000 or so people at work in the twin towers on 911 - they were under attic and having a gun at work would have helped them zilch. Now a hang glider in their back pockets, thats another story. If I was working in a 100 story tall building every day, I would have me a hang glider handy at all times, just to be on the safe side, cause you never know....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Just get used to the fact that the person you least suspect may have a gun on them, also know that the person with the gun may me just as big an idiot as any one else, and don't expect any one to do anything logical ever. Whether their armed or not.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> All 3,000 or so people at work in the twin towers on 911 - they were under attic and having a gun at work would have helped them zilch. Now a hang glider in their back pockets, thats another story. If I was working in a 100 story tall building every day, I would have me a hang glider handy at all times, just to be on the safe side, cause you never know....



High Rise Rescue Chute.

There ain't nothing much you can do about a wayward jumbo jet you don't see coming.


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

regardless of weather it is legal or not I choose not wear mine. Don't want to rust it. It gets pretty hot heer in SC


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

gold said:


> It isnt so much an opinion on guns as much as it is an opinion on guns on a construction site.
> 
> The guy holding the gun is drivin by emotion. A fire extinguisher isnt built to kill.


 

Neither is a gun. I could kill someone with a fire extinguisher. 

Like I said earlier, I shot someone in the foot one time. No, I did not mean to. It's really a funny story. 

If you want to keep it strictly about the jobsite, my point is those of us who exercise our right to choose on the jobsite should just be discrete about it. That way we don't scare some of some of these people that are paranoid. Like I said previously, don't worry about whether it's allowed that is not important. Discretion is the key.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> There ain't nothing much you can do about a wayward jumbo jet you don't see coming.


My point exactly...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> My point exactly...


 

They were not wayward. They went exactly where the crazy Arabs flying thme wanted them to go,


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> They were not wayward. They went exactly where the crazy Arabs flying thme wanted them to go,


 The crazy Arabs were useful idiots. They went exactly where the manipulators of the world economy wanted them to go , but that is way off the subject discussed here. My point is (by the way, I hate the idea of gun control, and I don't even own one...) that gun ain't saving you from MR. Death. He has a bullseye painted on your ass. Right now he is creeping up on you in the grass. If you carry a gun on a construction site, you are a wounded animal, and are asking to be his next target..... Better to run like hell with the rest of the herd.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Like I said earlier, I shot someone in the foot one time. No, I did not mean to. It's really a funny story.


 Were you by any chance recreating a scene from Goodfellas?.......


----------



## PORUS (Jan 23, 2010)

Man you yanks sure love your guns. In Canada we square off and settle it the gold old fashion way with a round of fisticuffs. If that fails to provide a winner, it progresses into a lumberjack contest.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Think, you could name your company "Locked and Loaded". You're slogan could be "Make my day". 

I don't care who carries legally but I can bet it would make most customers uneasy. I know most companies would prohibit it. Can you imagine working in a tight space, twisting around with stuff scraping on you and then your Glock gets pulled loose. You goto re-holster and there is a wire sticking in the trigger. Ouch! You could loose a toe or something else..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

PORUS said:


> Man you yanks sure love your guns. In Canada we square off and settle it the gold old fashion way with a round of fisticuffs. If that fails to provide a winner, it progresses into a lumberjack contest.


Not a good idea in WA. Called assault here and you can use deadly force to protect your body.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

PORUS said:


> Man you yanks sure love your guns. In Canada we square off and settle it the gold old fashion way with a round of fisticuffs. If that fails to provide a winner, it progresses into a lumberjack contest.


I agree. Is " a lumberjack" when you carve their eye out with the blade of your stick?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought it was a contest to see who could heave the Chesterfield the furthest...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I thought it was a contest to see who could heave the Chesterfield the furthest...


I was thinking Tim "dr hook" McCraken vs Ogie Oglethorpe.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I agree. Is " a lumberjack" when you carve their eye out with the blade of your stick?


No, it's a competition to see who's got the biggest wood :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I carry a keltec p-11 in my pocket. My customers have no idea. If I have to go crawl under the house or attic I will put it in my tool bag or truck.
Its a crazy world we live in.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Statistically, you are much more likely to die in a car accident than to be shot by a guy installing a light fixture.


 
over 77% of statistics are 95% bs


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the statistics in post 119 are not bs. read em.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Those with a positive vote on the carry at work issue will like this story....http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/22533639/detail.html


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not at all opposed to guns, but as the studies show (so far), guns and work are a bad mix. If you work in the slums, inner city, solo in big empty warehouse districts, out in the wild, go for it. otherwise, read the studies. I'm not trying to promote BS statistics, but I think the numbers are true. If you are 34 or below, maybe it is a good idea to carry a gun - the death rate to firearms is very high for that age group (as well as the suicide rate). At one time I thought if every female carried maybe they could get rid of rapists in one generation, but people just do so much stupid **** that . . . well, I've changed my opinion. People who are good citizens turn into heinous criminals in two seconds. you can't even keep cops from turning to the dark side. If we want to have a better society then at some point you have to put the guns down.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Were you by any chance recreating a scene from Goodfellas?.......


 




No. It was something like this:


Dance, dance, !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUe_Pi8NfT4


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It's called "concealed" right? Then shut up and do what you want.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

I have carried daily for the last 25 years, no one has known. I have been around firearms of all types all my life and have yet to see one accidentally discharge.I have a holster for the small of my back when wearing a jacket,side holster with a long shirt, tool bag has a pocket for it, belly holster for button up shirts, ankle holster for coveralls. I really think that leaving a gun in your truck,lunchbox or toolbox is far more dangerous and irresponsible than carrying. As far as the posted signs go, its writing on paper same as the 2nd amendment, and that came first.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

why do you, 4444, feel the need to carry a gun to work? Im all for american rights, but I am not seeing why you would want to carry a gun to work.

~Matt


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

If it's concealed, what's the problem??


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Voltech said:


> If it's concealed, what's the problem??


 


Exactly!

Some employers may ban firearms at work / on the jobsite. However it is irrelevent if you are discreet about it. I have never heard of patdowns at a jobsite. If you ever really need it, your job is the least of your worries.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I carry a handgun in my truck but rarely feel the need to actually strap it on at work, certainly not at a construction site.

I do lots of service work and occaisionally it will take me really bad neighborhoods. It's been a couple of years since I strapped it on.

My business partner (doesn't work in the field) is always armed. One of my guys (who does the bucket truck work) is always armed. They both have very stealthy (40 cal I think) handguns not much bigger than a big cell phone. I feel extra safe when they are around. 

PS. We can now carry concealed *without* a permit in AZ.

PPS. I was actually robbed at work one day about a decade ago. I was sitting in my truck and he caught me by surprise, pretending to have a gun under his shirt. I gave him my cash to get some distance between us. When his empty hand came out from under his shirt, my hand gun came out from under my seat. 

I got my cash back and he got 10 years mandatory. 5 for aggravated assult and 5 for armed robbery.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

WWJD?

Something to think about.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Shoot that f-er in the face!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If there are no rules saying you can't carry, why not use an ankle holster and keep your mouth shut? :blink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It's the ones that insist on showing the concealed weapon to others. Just to show off. 
I don't have a gun but I know people that do. I would like to have one, but I had a CDV conviction 20 years ago and cannot get a permit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you were found guilty of compressed digital video ? I didn't think they had that 20 yrs ago.

I work too many places where they greet you with m-16's (or whatever the current variant is) and guard dogs, I'm so brain dead I would get locked up for sure. I don't put anything in my truck -fire crackers, beer cans, nothin, cause I don't need any BS from some wannabe rambo. I have a ramset in my toolbox that I use once in a while, and I've been asked before if I've recently fired a powder actuated tool cause the dogs tell em I have.


oops, I looked it up. ok, criminal domestic violence. got it.


----------



## KlienKid69 (Feb 5, 2010)

I bring at least 4 guns on the jobsite whenever I go in. I keep a revolver in my tool case, a small pistol on my leg/ankle, a M4A1 w/ .308 scope on my shoulder and always keep a loaded/safety off .50 caliber rifle secured to the bed of my truck.

You can never be too careful.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When Florida began issuing concealed carry permits, every macho douche was showing off the gun they were carrying around. Things have settled down now but you really have to assume everyone here is packing, just because its legal, and they can.
Our concealed carry law allows any weapon from brass knuckles, ice pick, any kind of knife, bazooka or anything you can conceal. We do not have any type of gun registration. You can privately sell a gun to anyone that can legally own one. Its not really a big deal here. I know they make it really tough for people in New York and California http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/forumdisplay.php?f=71 .










.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Lighting Retro said:


> WWJD?
> 
> Something to think about.


 



oh pleez


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

KlienKid69 said:


> I bring at least 4 guns on the jobsite whenever I go in. I keep a revolver in my tool case, a small pistol on my leg/ankle, a M4A1 w/ .308 scope on my shoulder and always keep a loaded/safety off .50 caliber rifle secured to the bed of my truck.
> 
> You can never be too careful.


Do you hear voices that the end is coming near? :blink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

KlienKid69 said:


> I bring at least 4 guns on the jobsite whenever I go in. I keep a revolver in my tool case, a small pistol on my leg/ankle, a M4A1 w/ .308 scope on my shoulder and always keep a loaded/safety off .50 caliber rifle secured to the bed of my truck.
> 
> You can never be too careful.


Have you ever seen a therapist? If not I would make an appointment today. Your comment is just plain silly. I would not want to ever be anywhere near you. You are the reason why some people hate guns. 

I don't get the assault weapon stuff either. Why?


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


 Sweet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

Be glad you don't live in NJ this ***** State will put you in jail if you even carry a BB gun. Forget about getting a carry permit.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We need to get South Carolina into the recep agreement for cca.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> We need to get South Carolina into the recep agreement for cca.


I don't understand. I am in SC.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Have you ever seen a therapist? If not I would make an appointment today. Your comment is just plain silly. I would not want to ever be anywhere near you. You are the reason why some people hate guns.
> 
> I don't get the assault weapon stuff either. Why?


Ever heard of "sarcasm"?...Go read up on it.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ever heard of "sarcasm"?...Go read up on it.


 I was just going to say the same thing. How could you not see the sarcasm in that post.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

KlienKid69 said:


> I bring at least 4 guns on the jobsite whenever I go in. I keep a revolver in my tool case, a small pistol on my leg/ankle, a M4A1 w/ .308 scope on my shoulder and always keep a loaded/safety off .50 caliber rifle secured to the bed of my truck.
> 
> You can never be too careful.


Wimp, you may be tough with your .50 cal rifle now but I am saving up for a MK19, you never can be too careful.

.50 cal rifle from the "Rat Patrol". 









I'm going to mount a MK19 on my Excursion.


----------



## TolmanElectric (Jan 27, 2009)

Well you defiantly have less issues collecting checks at the end of a job :thumbup:

I do carry in bad areas

other times I just carry my hummer hatchet
after a little bit of practice you can hit someone from 30 yards or better:whistling2:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven't read through all of this, but I am glad I don't carry on a jobsite. I would probably shoot the friggin idiot who seems to keep following me around, jumping in and piping control crap right where I am working.

Instead of two to the head, two terse responses to two comments in his never ending string of incessant babbling and no further comment got the point across. Tomorrow I'd better ask the foreman to hide the shovel. 

Haven't we all been on jobs that would have gone smoother had we been able to drag half the workers into the middle of the parking lot and...

Whew! Long days.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> I haven't read through all of this, but I am glad I don't carry on a jobsite. I would probably shoot the friggin idiot who seems to keep following me around, jumping in and piping control crap right where I am working.
> 
> Instead of two to the head, two terse responses to two comments in his never ending string of incessant babbling and no further comment got the point across. Tomorrow I'd better ask the foreman to hide the shovel.
> 
> ...


Get a T shirt with a STFU button on the back, he might get the hint :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I work in low income hoods all the time.

Never felt threatened in the hood working. Felt worse on a job with a bunch of white people.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Felt worse on a job with a bunch of white people.


Yeah, I hate white people.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

I once knew a low income white person. That was scary.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I work in low income hoods all the time.
> 
> Never felt threatened in the hood working. Felt worse on a job with a bunch of white people.


 

I never feel threatened in the hood either. At the same time I still have my keltec in my front pocket just in case. No one knows I have it and it is within my reach IF I need it. Some one posted a link about 2 electricians getting robbed when they showed up to do a service call a few months back. The criminals had found a vacant house and called the electricians to come so they could rob them. Be safe out there guys!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Geoff C said:


> I once knew a low income white person. That was scary.


arent we all damn near low income these days?

~Matt


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I been packin me a concealed weapon in my pants all my life... It is against the law though to take it out in public and show it off to the members of the opposite sex, and also considered somewhat rude too....:whistling2:


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't we all just get along?


----------

